# Alternator Pulley Removal



## gpa2042 (Jul 31, 2015)

I am having a problem of Belt Flapping when turned AC on and Shifted gear to drive/reverse on my car ( 2005 Nissan Altima, 2.5S). I believe it's a failure on alternator pulley clutch and/or Belt tensioner but I am not able to chose right tool. Do any of you guys know what exact tool to use to remove the Alternator's Pulley? 
Any information or web link for the tool would be appreciated.


----------

